# Hello every1



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello everyone.Just discovered this board.Looking forward to some great discussions.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Dee

Can we have a few stats, age, sex, weight, lifting experience?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome dee

whats ur affiliation with the sites in the signature>?

Nick


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey wats up d


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

hi dee,looks like we have a new competeing bber lol


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for the welcome everyone.

Im 30 years old.Been bodybuilding 15 years.Competing 6 years obtaining a string of 2nds in my class in various shows aswell as a 3rd, 5th and 7th over the years.

Im 5' 6" and weigh upto 16st off season and around 13 in contest shape.I was recently at the IBFA worlds in Italy were i placed 4th in my class.My class winner took the overall title.

Im currently irish president of WFF,WPF and IBFA. Bringing these federations together in Ireland is common practise in Europe and its working to make some fantastic competitions.

I hopes this paints a clearer picture for you all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

ooooo got any pics you can share with us all? please


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

On its way.Keep your eyes on the pic board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

wow m8 u look good,maybe one day i maybe as good if i lucky


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey dee and welcome


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello mate and welcome to the board.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

i really like this board.such a warm welcome.Hello fierce,razg,funbos,devilsquest,tahir,nick500,trigger. Im looking forward to alot of good discussions with yall.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

you should get on the irc link youll like that

Oh and welcome !


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

Ive tried mate. It wont open the page.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Probably because you have to download MIRC from www.mirc.com first. Once that's installed, click on the link.

Hopefully seeya in there !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

welcome to musclechat


----------

